# Electric Fence? Pssst. I scoff at your electric fence.



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

You know that electric fence you (I) just spent a week putting up? ....Trouble says, .... I scoff at your electric fence and run right thru it.

Bummer. I hate to put up a length of wire in their safe place to train them because their safe place is made of wire fence. The thing only ticks like once every two seconds and by that time, the goats have barreled thru the *SEVEN* line t-post fence. I wouldn't have a problem with them roaming the yard except I'm afraid they're going to climb on my newish car. Hmmm. What to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:ROFL: Sorry for laughing but loved your use of the word "scoff."

I have woven wire horse fence up so can't help you there.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!!!! 

we don't have an electric fence, but the lady who we got our goats do. what she does with her herd is when there are trouble-makers, after the first time they go through the fence, she puts a metal chain on their neck. it amplifies the shock. if they go through again, then they get rehomed or sent to the slaughterhouse (not what i'm suggesting for you). 

my two girls were like your Trouble...scoffed at the fence. broke the 3 strikes rule, and now they're with us!

and...my goats don't seem like they want to climb the cars which are right by the boulders. maybe see if they are interested in the car? i would say no since it's shiny and looks hard to climb up on.

there's a village rooster (they call them yard fowl....they're feral). he's been known to fight himself on the bumper of my car when it's nice and shiny....


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

How many joules does your charger put out?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have electric, and with all of mine I made sure they all touched their nose with it and then pulled them back. I did this 2 times and they know not to mess with it now. The problem no matter how strong your electric is it's the low impedance, so it doesn't guarantee a shock every time they run through it, but make sure he gets bit on the nose a couple times he won't want to mess with it My kinder buck hardly ever got shocked, because he had longer hair, but the nose trick did it for him.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have angoras....they can't feel it through all the hair...finding that out was a bummer!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hows about building a goat proof fort for your car? You wouldnt have to worry about it escaping.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> How many joules does your charger put out?


I think you're on the right track. .05J.



janeen128 said:


> I have electric, and with all of mine I made sure they all touched their nose with it and then pulled them back....


This was my intention but trying to get them in there, then quickly turn on the fence was getting to be quite the dance. I was doing it that way to avoid getting shocked myself but ended up getting it lots more than the goats did. (I think this was their plan) I hate to think about doing that with a charger that's four times as strong but I think I'm going to have to go up to the 1J controller.



nancy d said:


> Hows about building a goat proof fort for your car? You wouldnt have to worry about it escaping.


My neighbors already either don't know what to think of me or think I'm weird. I'm a hi-tech hippy. ...a flower child with flying robots. They're always peering thru the trees to see what I'm doing and recently, since I got into radio control flying, they often come from blocks away. ...second thought, maybe it _wouldn't_ freak them out so bad if I built a car fort underneath my car port.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I use a Gallagher Fence Master charger. The impulse intervals are 1.11sec and the max voltage is 7.4. I don't know how many joules that would be but I've never had a problem with my Boers going through it. I'm sure that the voltage is way more than I need but it's better to be over than under. I have had babies touch it and they yell and run off. The amount you have right now is definitely not enough.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> I use a Gallagher Fence Master charger. The impulse intervals are 1.11sec and the max voltage is 7.4. I don't know how many joules that would be but I've never had a problem with my Boers going through it. I'm sure that the voltage is way more than I need but it's better to be over than under. I have had babies touch it and they yell and run off. The amount you have right now is definitely not enough.


I like those because they're great all around, low voltage, small intervals, solar, weatherproof and portable, but geesh! ...3 times the price of everything I've looked at so far. grrr.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

We used to have a dog who was an escape artist. She quickly figured out that the electric fence would only hurt for a second and then she was free. Too smart for her own good.

We use Gallagher too and it works well for our horses, cows, donkeys and llamas. Worked for the goats too when we had it up for them.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Pat a little water on their noses and lure them from outside the fence with grain....snap!!  u need a helper to plug/unplug the fence.I have 3 and 4 strands and mine rarely get out and if they do I use the grain to zap their faces again! It's especially fun when they r all reaching for grain and touching each other...ok a little mean but hey it gets my goat when they escape and eat our fruit trees lol


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine is 7 strands 7000 joules. I took them up to it and let it pop them. No prob since. You could shave their neck.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

sandraH said:


> Mine is 7 strands 7000 joules.


 That's Dr. Frankenstein and Nicola Tesla stuff right there.
That would be 140,000 times stronger than mine.
I think you made a shocking typo, 7000 volts maybe?
..it made me chuckle though.


----------

